# Budgie food question



## Bcsimrell (Nov 23, 2015)

I was just wondering if fruit in syrup is safe for budgies as its all we have at the moment. And any tips on how to get budgies to try new things would be appreciated. Thx!


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Fresh fruit is better as the syrup is going to be bad for them. Fruit is already sweet, without syrup. 

Ideally, fruit is given less often than veg, as it's better for your budgies. I found just trying different things and presenting them differently eventually paid off. Mine didn't like things in a food pot, chopped up or hung up, but just on the floor of the cage, as is (example, spinach leaves as they are). But just keep trying. They can't eat it if it's not there.  (but don't give them the syrup stuff)


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I agree with Therm....too much sugar...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It can take several weeks for budgies to decide to try a new food.

Fruit is high in sugar content so vegetables are actually healthier for your budgies with fruits given only occasionally.

Please do not give your budgie fruit in syrup as that would be way too much sugar for a little budgie's body to handle. 

Look at the stickies in the Diet and Nutrition section of the forum for lots of good tips on how to introduce new foods to your budgies. 
Diet and Nutrition - Talk Budgies Forums

The first vegetable my guys tried (and loved) was sweet corn kernels sprinkled with a teeny bit of garlic powder (NOT salt). 
Budgies seem to love "spicy" tastes. 
My guys adore fresh basil, cilantro and chickweed.
They also like zucchini and red pepper.

Our Budgies Diet - Cute Little Birdies Aviary

Egg Food- Our Aviary Recipe Step By Step - Cute Little Birdies Aviary

http://talkbudgies.com/diet-nutrition/256489-sprouting-seeds-your-budgies.html

Using ACV in your budgie's water works as a natural probiotic which promotes good digestive health.

http://talkbudgies.com/holistic-natural-remedies-[articles]/103936-apple-cider-vinegar.html

With a healthy diet, you should not need any vitamins or supplements other than Vitamin D3 which is used for birds who get limited direct sunlight.

Here is an article about Full Spectrum Lighting:
http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-articles/9015-full-spectrum-lighting.html

This link gives you an idea for a small full spectrum light:

Clamp Lamp and Incandescent Spot Lights at Drs. Foster and Smith: Portable lighting for pet birds

You may choose to use a supplement like Soluvite D in addition to a full spectrum light:

Lady Gouldian Finch .com - Soluvite D*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Well, I can't add much to Deborah's wonderful advice, but I know from experience that variety is the key. Presenting different veggies every day as well as varying presentation of food you offer (chopped, crumbled, shredded, whole, etc.) will also help for your budgies  

Good luck!


----------



## Bcsimrell (Nov 23, 2015)

Thanks for the help guys youve helped me alot ill try to update you on progress but they are very stubborn so im not sure it will be anytime soon.


----------

